# Facciamo che tu eri...



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Chi altro vi piacerebbe essere?
Fisicamente, intendo...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Monica Bellucci.
Solo fisicamente però.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi altro vi piacerebbe essere?
> Fisicamente, intendo...


vivien leight


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

me tre anni fa


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi altro vi piacerebbe essere?
> Fisicamente, intendo...


Dean Martin...

Come personaggio (quindi anche come caratterizzazione) robin williams...o jack nicholson


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Ve ne metto qualcuna...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dean Martin...
> 
> Come personaggio (quindi anche come caratterizzazione) robin williams...o jack nicholson




















  sei mooooolto meglio!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> sei mooooolto meglio!!!


 
Di quale dei tre!??!?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

*eccomi...*


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

e proprio proprio persa..*e una*..la protagonista di colazione da Tiffanny


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Di quale dei tre!??!?


Tutti.
Dean Martin (pace all'anima sua) l'ho sempre considerato pirla e viscido e ...gli altri due ...piuttosto suora. Per anni ho evitato i film di Nickolson per la ripugnanza che mi suscitava.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Splendida....


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Splendida....


a volte vorrei farmi la frangia come quella.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

beh..la belllucci è molto bella.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> a volte vorrei farmi la frangia come quella.


Dipende dal viso che hai... se non è troppo paciotto....


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dipende dal viso che hai... se non è troppo paciotto....


cosa vuol dire paciotto?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire paciotto?


ciccioccolo.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutti.
> Dean Martin (pace all'anima sua) l'ho sempre considerato pirla e viscido e ...gli altri due ...piuttosto suora. *Per anni ho evitato i film di ockolson per la* *ripugnanza che mi suscitava*.


ma tu sei pazza!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire paciotto?


Tondo, grassottello...


----------



## Old fischio (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vivien leight


questa?





  la mia preferita


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> questa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oui, c'est  moi..


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

*ma come si fa...*

una cosi...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oui, c'est moi..


 
naaaaaaaaaaa..du palle...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

io e il mio ganzo...


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tondo, grassottello...


no, non è tondo.
c'ho il naso pronunciato. su internet chi dice che con la frangia si evidenzia e chi dice esattamente il contrario...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io e il mio ganzo...


La piscina ...com'erano belli...e c'era pure Jane Birkin...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

preferisco Bond.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La piscina ...com'erano belli...e c'era pure Jane Birkin...


 
mizzighi..ricordi anche il titolo...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> un
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che palle lo dico io.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sta sguincia che passa per il top..
ma ti rendi conto della classe della vivien con sta pescivendola??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> no, non è tondo.
> c'ho il naso pronunciato. su internet chi dice che con la frangia si evidenzia e chi dice esattamente il contrario...


Se la frangia è pesante e compatta lo evidenzia se è leggera e scalata lo maschera


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> no, non è tondo.
> c'ho il naso pronunciato. su internet chi dice che con la frangia si evidenzia e chi dice esattamente il contrario...


e tu la provi e vedi come ti sta.

tanto è lunga...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che palle lo dico io..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che palle lo dico io..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

sarà pescivendola, ma se sta zitta mi piace.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sarà pescivendola, ma se sta zitta mi piace.


a me fate incazzare..
ma cazzo, la bellezza é un 'altra cosa.
questa é scopabile
stop
le belle sono altro


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

*toh*

...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me fate incazzare..
> ma cazzo, la bellezza é un 'altra cosa.
> questa é scopabile
> stop
> le belle sono altro


si parlava di estetica e basta.

se alura si fa sul serio...petta...


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

*1*






 Lauren Bacall.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

*tiè*


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

buona notte...ma cosi non vale....


queste sono delle fuori classe...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

*queste son donne BELLE*


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

persa ritira fuori la scarpa


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

http://images.google.it/imgres?imgu...bnw=90&prev=/images?q=fanny+ardant&um=1&hl=it


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

*Ava Gardener*


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

e ti finisco con una stra figa ieri e bellissima coi suoi 60 e passa anni oggi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://images.google.it/imgres?imgu...bnw=90&prev=/images?q=fanny+ardant&um=1&hl=it


Una mia amica è uguale ...la madre di quella che assomiglia alla Scarlet Johanson ...ma io e mia figlia assomigliamo a queste ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ...mia figlia davvero però...


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

*
















*


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://images.google.it/imgres?imgu...bnw=90&prev=/images?q=fanny+ardant&um=1&hl=it



abbiamo gusti diversi micio.
questa è affascinante non bella


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una mia amica è uguale ...la madre di quella che assomiglia alla Scarlet Johanson ...ma io e mia figlia assomigliamo a queste ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

all'anima....complimenti alla mamma


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> persa ritira fuori la scarpa


Non va bene questo?
Dici che la scarpa ...va meglio?
Ma tanto la scarpa mia vera è ...questa


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)




----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

facciamo che io mi piaccio come sono e buonanotte ai suonatori.
notte pimpi!


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]_Lea Massari  _[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

*questa*



Asudem ha detto:


>


 
catherine deneuve, è quella che in assoluto preferisco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]_Lea Massari _[/SIZE][/FONT]


Per me la Grushevka (non so la grafia) dei Karamazov resta lei...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

...notte pimpe.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Buonanotte!


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me la Grushevka (non so la grafia) dei Karamazov resta lei...


VERO!


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

e Buonanotte con la piu' bella delle belle!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> facciamo che io mi piaccio come sono e buonanotte ai suonatori.
> notte pimpi!


 
Notte belessa...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi altro vi piacerebbe essere?
> Fisicamente, intendo...



io ho fatto un patto con belzebù: in questa vita sopporto cat, nella prossima sarà ricompensata con questo aspetto


----------



## Old Glicine (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una mia amica è uguale ...la madre di quella che assomiglia alla Scarlet Johanson ...ma io e mia figlia assomigliamo a queste ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai che io ti immagino veramente come Claudia Cardinale?? Sul serio!


----------



## Old Glicine (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi altro vi piacerebbe essere?
> Fisicamente, intendo...


In questo periodo mi basterebbe anche solo continuare ad essere me stessa però avere di colpo 7Kg in meno!!!
...... maledetti farmaci!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Glicine (24 Maggio 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> In questo periodo mi basterebbe anche solo continuare ad essere me stessa però avere di colpo 7Kg in meno!!!
> ...... maledetti farmaci!!!!!!!


OH OH!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 scusate...!
Forse ho esagerato con lo sfogo...!   ...ma l'argomento, come avrete capito, mi innervosisce!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> OH OH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Ti trovo rilassata. Mi fa piacere.


----------



## Old Glicine (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ti trovo rilassata. Mi fa piacere.
















E pensa che il ciclo mi è pure finito....!!!!!


----------



## Old Sgargiula (24 Maggio 2008)

Lei, ma solo perche' gia' ci somigliamo molto...


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi altro vi piacerebbe essere?
> Fisicamente, intendo...


ELISABETTA GREGORACI


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che palle lo dico io..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pescivendola?

E' oggettivamente BELLA!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Pescivendola?
> 
> E' oggettivamente BELLA!


Bella è bella...ma una donna è Donna per quel qualcosa in più...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bella è bella...ma una donna è Donna per quel qualcosa in più...


Fedi, se fossi come lei, quel qualcosa in più ce lo metterei IO!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bella è bella...ma una donna è Donna per quel qualcosa in più...


Ma qui si parla di bellezza esteriore (piacione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma qui si parla di bellezza esteriore (piacione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quanto è spirituale lui!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quanto è spirituale lui!


 
Spiritoso...volevi dire vero??


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi, se fossi come lei, quel qualcosa in più ce lo metterei IO!





angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma qui si parla di *bellezza esteriore* (piacione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che anche quella è non poco influenzata da quel qualcosa in più...se no tanto vale postare la foto della Barbie no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma guarda che anche quella è non poco influenzata da quel qualcosa in più...se no tanto vale postare la foto della Barbie no?


Gioia mia, se trovi che la barbie sia una bella ragazza, sono problemini tuoi. La barbie è una bella bambola. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Tra l'altro ritengo che quello di bellezza, sia un concetto assolutamente soggettivo (diversamente, vorrei che qualcuno mi spiegasse quali sono i parametri di bellezza e soprattutto chi li stabilisce). Come intuibile da quanto ho scritto, per me Charlize Theron è di una bellezza disarmante, al punto che vedendola rimpiango di non essere uomo (pensa te!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   o lesbica; a qualcuno non piacerà perché considerata la solita biondina-occhichiari-insipda.  Di contro, mi fa letteralmente cagare George Clooney che pure è considerato da tantissime/i uno degli uomini più belli al mondo (non lo trovo né bello, né affascinante).


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Gioia mia, se trovi che la barbie sia una bella ragazza, sono problemini tuoi. La barbie è una bella bambola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pazza!


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

bonciorno....
facciamo che sono 'sto manzo...


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2008)

dati oggettivi della bellezza sono sicuramente l'armonia e le proporzioni.
su questo poi s'innescano le irregolarità le quali acquisiscono fascino solo se supportate da personalità.(tà-tà)


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Facciamo che prima impari a postare le immagini.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy togli la foto che ho messo l'immagine piccola...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Pazza!


Potrei dirti la stessa cosa perché lo trovi bello. Gusti, Giusyna, gusti. *A me* non piace, ma non mi sentirai mai dire che è brutto.


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Facciamo che prima impari a postare le immagini.....


facciamo che ti ringrazio..


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> bonciorno....
> facciamo che sono 'sto manzo...


ecco
questo è un Signore con tutte le carte in regola.
altro che i brad pitt di oggi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco
> questo è un Signore con tutte le carte in regola.
> altro che i brad pitt di oggi.


Eppure io Brad Pitt me lo farei fino a morire


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco
> questo è un Signore con tutte le carte in regola.
> altro che i brad pitt di oggi.


e di oggi?
johnny depp?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Eppure io Brad Pitt me lo farei fino a morire


perchè sei limitata


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Eppure io Brad Pitt me lo farei fino a morire


IO NO! E' sciapitissimo.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Eppure io Brad Pitt me lo farei fino a morire


pazza!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> IO NO! E' sciapitissimo.....



E si torna a bomba. Gusti.
Comunque sono contenta che non vi piaccia, ho meno concorrenti


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e di oggi?
> johnny depp?


si, è sicuramente uno affascinante perchè oltre ad essere bello esprime
qualcosa. 


Angelo,non basta la bellezza perfetta di brad pitt, dev'esserci altro.
deve esprimere un insieme di sensazioni.
se no è pura bellezza fisica che basta giusto per una trombata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(non che brad te lo darebbe mai, s'intende.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Io mi farei questo:


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> pazza!
















Comunque... anche Johnnyno bello.... al limite da Braddino mi faccio rovinare e da Johnnyno mi faccio dare il colpo (...) di grazia


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Comunque... anche Johnnyno bello.... al limite da Braddino mi faccio rovinare e da Johnnyno mi faccio dare il colpo (...) di grazia
























lei non è per niente ingrifata angel
tiè, tutta per te
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeI9c9Uvlrs


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io mi farei questo:


Me pias no.
Preferisco Mikey Rourke ai tempi d'oro. 







Ora piango a vedere com'è diventato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lei non è per niente ingrifata angel
> tiè, tutta per te
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeI9c9Uvlrs


Io ingrifata? Che c'è di male?


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Io ingrifata? . Che c'è di male?


di male? nulla....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> di male? nulla....


Appunto, anzi tutt'altro, per come la vedo


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Appunto, anzi tutt'altro, per come la vedo


e come la vedi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e come la vedi?


Ti troppo sesso non è mai morto nessuno. Ecco come la vedo


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si, è sicuramente uno affascinante perchè oltre ad essere bello esprime
> qualcosa.
> 
> 
> ...


Lo capisci ora qual è il mio problema?!?!? ehhhh!?!? Lo capisci?!?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














ma te tu ti credi che sia facile convivere con un simile handicap?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















































*buondì!*


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ti troppo sesso non è mai morto nessuno. Ecco come la vedo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si, è sicuramente uno affascinante perchè oltre ad essere bello esprime
> qualcosa.
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che di questo si stesse parlando. Pura bellezza fisica. Non ho detto che è talmente bello che lo sposerei, ma che me lo farei.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo capisci ora qual è il mio problema?!?!? ehhhh!?!? Lo capisci?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/set mode piacione ON


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


>


Ecco un'altra ragione per cui dobbiamo sposarci.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> /set mode piacione ON


's(t)arda!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> 's(t)arda!!!
































sincera, volevi dire?


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ecco un'altra ragione per cui dobbiamo sposarci.


perchè mi prono ad adorarti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












comunque se fossi una donna, visto che stamattina mi è tornata in mente vorrei essere lei....





la trovo magnetica...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè mi prono ad adorarti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No non per quello... o almeno non solo  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Se ti proni, vuol dire che sei d'accordo sul discorso del troppo sesso, e questa è una buona ragione 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non capisco chi sia, la foto è troppo piccola (o io troppo miope...)


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> No non per quello... o almeno non solo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


annie lennox ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> annie lennox ...


allora se fossi donna avremmo gusti ben differenti


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora se fossi donna avremmo gusti ben differenti


perchè? il talento musicale non ti affascina?


----------



## Old Sgargiula (24 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e di oggi?
> johnny depp?


Yep... i_nzieme_ a Ed Norton...


----------



## Old unodinoi (24 Maggio 2008)

E' da ieri sera che penso e cerco ... cerco e penso ... non riesco a trovare un tipo che mi piaccia più di quanto mi piaccio io

































Vi dovrete accontentare di me!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> E' da ieri sera che penso e cerco ... cerco e penso ... non riesco a trovare un tipo che mi piaccia più di quanto mi piaccio io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posta la foto allora!


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Yep... i_nzieme_ a Ed Norton...


sei una buongustaia....
"scheggie di paura"


----------



## Old Sgargiula (24 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sei una buongustaia....
> "scheggie di paura"



Fantastico!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Richard scompare al confronto... soprattutto come attore...


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Fantastico!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me gere come attore fa cacare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








la scena quando Ed aggredisce la tizia in aula è semplicemente antologica...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (24 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a me gere come attore fa cacare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A me fa cacare e basta... ha la mimica di un mocassino scamosciato...

Il finale e' fantastico... e' l'unico momento in cui Gere ha un'espressione realistica... forse gli hanno tenuto veramente l'effetto sorpresa del finale...


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> A me fa cacare e basta... ha la mimica di un mocassino scamosciato...
> 
> Il finale e' fantastico... e' l'unico momento in cui Gere ha un'espressione realistica... forse gli hanno tenuto veramente l'effetto sorpresa del finale...
















si. il cambiamento di espressione da stupido a diabolico è.....WOW!!!
ps: la metafora della scarpa ti si addice


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Gioia mia, se trovi che la barbie sia una bella ragazza, sono problemini tuoi. La barbie è una bella bambola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

hai ragione angioletta, condivido. e pure la bellucci come dice giusy lo è...non ci stanno cavoli.


sto fuori fase, papà sta male..cioè sta peggio...scusate questo ot ma mi devo distrarre...senno' do di fori..


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> E' da ieri sera che penso e cerco ... cerco e penso ... non riesco a trovare un tipo che mi piaccia più di quanto mi piaccio io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fai bene, deve essere cosi.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

e poi pimpe...pure se avessimo unviso come la bellucci, o come la bionda...o come vattalapesca...credete che saremmo migliori di quello che siamo oggi?


niente affatto...pensate alle loro vite private...sono un paradiso?

certo, la villa di George a Como..quella l'avremmo...ma il benessere parte dalla testa ...e voi lo sapete meglio di me..quindi brindiamo alla nostra bellezza che è sicuramente originale, vissuta, pensata, alimentata con la capoccia che ci ritroviamo e stiamo felici.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Micio, un abbraccio.....


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Micio, un abbraccio.....


 
grazie giusy...


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

micio, anche se può non interessarti, mi spiace...i miei migliori auguri per tuo padre...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> micio, anche se può non interessarti, mi spiace...i miei migliori auguri per tuo padre...


 
 ti sbagli ale. grazie .

non porto alcun rancore...

solo due persone non reggo proprio. scusate ma era necessario per me renderlo chiaro.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (24 Maggio 2008)

Ma cosa e' successo?


----------



## Verena67 (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi altro vi piacerebbe essere?
> Fisicamente, intendo...


 
mi piaccio sufficientemente, vorrei solo essere un po' piu' alta.
Francamente non ho un modello in mente.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Holly (24 Maggio 2008)

Premesso che vorrei essere me con una ventina di anni di meno, mi è sempre piaciuta tanto la Monroe... la trovo di una bellezza disarmante e, se la guardate bene ha, nello sguardo, un fondo di tristezza...


----------



## Old Glicine (24 Maggio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mi piaccio sufficientemente, vorrei solo essere un po' piu' alta.
> Francamente non ho un modello in mente.
> 
> Bacio!


*Anch'io voglio essere più alta!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	











*
C'è qualcuno che può aiutarci....??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








In attesa Verena, scambiamoci trucchi per dare almeno l'illusione ottica!
Tu che trucchi adotti in merito...? Che so, tipo gonne che lunghezza? Pantaloni che modello...?


----------



## Old Glicine (24 Maggio 2008)

Ah.... !!!!! E poi un'altra cosa che vorrei essere è essere una tipa a cui sta bene il *castano* come colore di capelli! Invece mi sta bene solo il biondo! Il castano mi rende smorta! Eppure invece ci sono tipi di donne con pelle e occhi a cui il castano sta benissimo! E, NON SO PERCHE', GLI UOMINI IMPAZZISCONO PER LE CASTANE!!!! Non per le bionde!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anzi, se c'è qualche maschetto che mi può chiarire 'sta cosa gliene sarei grata per la vita!!!
Ad esempio il mio ragazzo mi fa una testa cosi perchè mi vorrebbe castana perchè dice che secondo lui le Castane sono più porche. Sono più sanguigne...ecc...!
Vi pare normale...??


----------



## Old Glicine (24 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti sbagli ale. grazie .
> 
> non porto alcun rancore...
> 
> solo due persone non reggo proprio. scusate ma era necessario per me renderlo chiaro.


Vabbè miciina.... però siamo in un forum.....! Come fai a dire che non le sopporti...?? Nei forum spesso si fraintende, ci si esprime male....poi però magari proprio le persone che ci sembrano antipatiche, se le conoscessimo nella vita vera, potrebbero essere le nostre più care amiche e viceversa. Che ne sappiamo...!


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> e Buonanotte con la piu' bella delle belle!!!




Chi si e' fottuto le foto di ieri sera  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ne metto delle altre di Alida Valle


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Vabbè miciina.... però siamo in un forum.....! Come fai a dire che non le sopporti...?? Nei forum spesso si fraintende, ci si esprime male....poi però magari proprio le persone che ci sembrano antipatiche, se le conoscessimo nella vita vera, potrebbero essere le nostre più care amiche e viceversa. Che ne sappiamo...!



NO No no bella, ha ragione Miciolidia ... c'e' gente che sta sulle palle UFFF


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Vabbè miciina.... però siamo in un forum.....! Come fai a dire che non le sopporti...?? Nei forum spesso si fraintende, ci si esprime male....poi però magari proprio le persone che ci sembrano antipatiche, se le conoscessimo nella vita vera, potrebbero essere le nostre più care amiche e viceversa. Che ne sappiamo...!


 
Glicine, hai ragione in termini generali. ma i soggetti a cui mi riferisco non si rendono _SIM-PATICI, O ANTI-PATICI_, ma hanno agito , agiscono ancora e agiranno di certo secondo modalità che per me costituiscono assolutamente la discriminante tra coloro verso i quali voglio offrire la mia mano e tra coloro che dalla mia vita devono stare lontani. 

Non ci si puo' confondere Glicine su alcune fondamentali.


  sono relazioni virtuali , certo, e ognuno di noi ha le proprie simpatie e i propri dissapori ... baruffe, incazzature...incomprensioni momentanee...ma poi credo che in  ognuno di noi alberghi quel margine di coscienza che ci fa ridimensionare certe cazzate.

Ma su alcune fondamentali Giusy...non è possibile.

I miei valori li conosco ancora, e ci credo. E credo che sia cosi per la maggior parte di coloro che scrivono qui.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Glicine, hai ragione in termini generali. ma i soggetti a cui mi riferisco non si rendono _SIM-PATICI, O ANTI-PATICI_, ma hanno agito , agiscono ancora e agiranno di certo secondo modalità che per me costituiscono assolutamente la discriminante tra coloro verso i quali voglio offrire la mia mano e tra coloro che dalla mia vita devono stare lontani.
> 
> Non ci si puo' confondere Glicine su alcune fondamentali.
> 
> ...


Sono sempre nei tuoi pensieri.... ammettilo.....


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono sempre nei tuoi pensieri.... ammettilo.....
















   e', evidente


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

*Alida Valli*

Che bella che era qua!!! UNA BAMBOLA!


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

E della Mezzogiorno?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E della Mezzogiorno?


hai fatto la scansione di un poster?


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai fatto la scansione di un poster?



NO, ho fatto copia/incolla  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   forse troppa colla


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, ho fatto copia/incolla
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























ammazza che grande, sempre il vaso di Fedì (e mi riferisco alla foto di un vaso che aveva postato, non è un'allusione fallica)


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

E lui Daniel Day Lewis?


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ammazza che grande, sempre il vaso di Fedì (e mi riferisco alla foto di un vaso che aveva postato, non è un'allusione fallica)



lo ricordo, lo ricordo benissimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   che risate con Holly quella sera


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E lui Daniel Day Lewis?


credo di non aver mai visto un film con lui


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> lo ricordo, lo ricordo benissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah già che c'eri anche tu


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

*Per la gioia di Medusa!*


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> credo di non aver mai visto un film con lui




IMPOSSIBILE!

Prova qua:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Day-Lewis


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> IMPOSSIBILE!
> 
> Prova qua:
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Day-Lewis


Confermo. Credo di essere una delle poche al mondo a non aver visto l'ultimo dei mohicani. L'unica eccezione è gangs of new york, che ho visto ma completamente rimosso.


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Confermo. Credo di essere una delle poche al mondo a non aver visto l'ultimo dei mohicani. L'unica eccezione è gangs of new york, che ho visto ma completamente rimosso.


Peccato, io lo trovo attraente, e molto bravo come attore.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che bella che era qua!!! UNA BAMBOLA!





Mari' ha detto:


> E della Mezzogiorno?


Entrambe...bellissime!

Tra le attuali la Mezzogiorno mi intriga un casino!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Peccato, io lo trovo attraente, e molto bravo come attore.


Non è mai tardi per rimediare, proverò a ... ehm, a noleggiare qualche dvd


----------



## MK (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi altro vi piacerebbe essere?
> Fisicamente, intendo...


Lei... Kate Moss... Un po' le assomiglio, fisicamente. Non è vistosa, non è volgare, è eccentrica ma allo stesso tempo molto chic... E ha l'anima tormentata (oltre ad avere un debole per gli artisti...).


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Entrambe...bellissime!
> 
> Tra le attuali la *Mezzogiorno* mi intriga un casino!


EHHHHHHHHHHHH ... sei di palato fino tu eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Promette bene la fanciulla ... io conoscevo il suo papa', bravo in teatro, e che simpaticone nella vita ... peccato per la sua precoce fine  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  un peccato veramente.


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Non è mai tardi per rimediare, proverò a ... ehm, a noleggiare qualche dvd


Fallo, non esitare e' molto bravo.


----------



## Old Holly (24 Maggio 2008)

Da adolescente ero innamorata di lui!!!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

Ho sempre preferito Sorel a Delon

*[SIZE=+2]Jean Sorel[/SIZE]*





*[SIZE=+2]1934[/SIZE]*


----------



## Old Holly (24 Maggio 2008)

*Marì*

Tra uno scorpione (Delon) e un bilancia (Sorel) preferisco il primo, moooolto più intrigante!!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

*Holly*

Te lo ricordi questo?


----------



## Old Holly (24 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Te lo ricordi questo?



L'ho già visto di sicuro, ma non mi ricordo chi è...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Entrambe...bellissime!
> 
> Tra le attuali la Mezzogiorno mi intriga un casino!













in italia se non han la faccia da rompicoglioni non han successo...
ecco perchè non giro nessun film


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Da adolescente ero innamorata di lui!!!!


gran bel pezzo di manzo
a me piace pure oggi che sembra tutankamon


----------



## Old Holly (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in italia se non han la faccia da rompicoglioni non han successo...
> ecco perchè non giro nessun film



Con permesso, faccio mio il Medusapensiero


----------



## Old Sgargiula (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in italia se non han la faccia da rompicoglioni non han successo...
> ecco perchè non giro nessun film



Cazzo come c'hai ragione...


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> L'ho già visto di sicuro, ma non mi ricordo chi è...


Laurent Terzieff ... bruttino, ma tanto fascino ... oggi e' inguardabile, e' invecchiato malissimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Me lo ricordo in un film con la Bardot, che belli insieme ...

http://www.jamd.com/search?assettype=g&assetid=3438684&text=Laurent+Terzieff


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


>


grazie marì.
mi hai fatto ingrifare.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








questo mi da' l'idea  anche della scopata cerebrale ...


----------



## Old Holly (24 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Laurent Terzieff ... bruttino, ma tanto fascino ... oggi e' inguardabile, e' invecchiato malissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero!!! Piaceva anche a me!


----------



## Old Holly (24 Maggio 2008)

Mi attizza anche lui...


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie marì.
> mi hai fatto ingrifare..
> 
> 
> ...


EHHHHHHhh lo so che ti attizza


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

con questi avrei fatto orgia nuda senza veli volentieri...


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> con questi avrei fatto orgia nuda senza veli volentieri...


e grazie al cazzo ...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> e grazie al cazzo ...


eh no. io son donnina seria ma con questi avrei tirato fuori la tigrotta che c'è in me..


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eh no. io son donnina seria ma con questi avrei tirato fuori la tigrotta che c'è in me..


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo capisci ora qual è il mio problema?!?!? ehhhh!?!? Lo capisci?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e perché con me lo nascondi quest'handicap??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in italia se non han la faccia da rompicoglioni non han successo...
> ecco perchè non giro nessun film


Vuol dire che ne ha il carattere ma non la faccia, Ciurlini?


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

scusate, ma la Mezziogirono ha la faccia della rompicoglioni?
a me non sembra...però...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> scusate, ma la Mezziogirono ha la faccia della rompicoglioni?
> a me non sembra...però...



di certo non ha la faccia da zuccherino.
ma credo sia anche questa, la sua bellezza


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> di certo non ha la faccia da zuccherino.
> ma credo sia anche questa, la sua bellezza


boh, a me non dà quest'impressione..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> boh, a me non dà quest'impressione..


Ti dà quella dello zuccherino?


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> di certo non ha la faccia da zuccherino.
> ma credo sia anche questa, la sua bellezza


Dai Angelo, la  Mezziogirono e' proprio bella.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dai Angelo, la  Mezziogirono e' proprio bella.


E chi ha detto il contrario?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Secondo me è stupenda.


----------



## Old Holly (24 Maggio 2008)

A chi è simpatica Valeria Golino?

Personalmente ci farei il tirassegno con le freccette!


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ti dà quella dello zuccherino?


abbastanza...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> A chi è simpatica Valeria Golino?
> 
> Personalmente ci farei il tirassegno con le freccette!


 
holly...non piace nemmeno a me..con quella voce poi...sempre sofferente rauca


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> A chi è simpatica Valeria Golino?
> 
> Personalmente ci farei il tirassegno con le freccette!


Non e' bella, ma e' un tipo ... pare, si dice, che ha un carattere spigoloso.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non molto simpatica.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> abbastanza...


Abbiamo una diversa percezione. Ma non trovo abbia un viso dolce.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

*Giusy, glicine*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono sempre nei tuoi pensieri.... ammettilo.....


 

Ops...sorry.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Glicine, scusa anche a te


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> A chi è simpatica Valeria Golino?
> 
> Personalmente ci farei il tirassegno con le freccette!


La voce mi sta un po' sul culo, ma lei mi piace


----------



## Old Sgargiula (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Abbiamo una diversa percezione. Ma non trovo abbia un viso dolce.


Anche secondo me ... c'ha la faccia da _azura_


----------



## Old Holly (24 Maggio 2008)

La Golino, mi sembra sempre che stia piangendo, inoltre ha perennemente l'aria schifata...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

*holly*



Holly ha detto:


> La Golino, mi sembra sempre che stia piangendo, inoltre ha perennemente l'aria schifata...


 


si è vero..ogni volte che la vedo mi da fastidio..e a sentirla ancora di piu'...
non è brutta, certo, ma non mi piace per nulla.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

*letri*



Sgargiula ha detto:


> Anche secondo me ... c'ha la faccia da _azura_


 
e che é?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Laurent Terzieff ... bruttino, ma tanto fascino ... oggi e' inguardabile, e' invecchiato malissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


madooooo che botta di meraviglie....tutti e due....


----------



## Old Holly (24 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si è vero..ogni volte che la vedo mi da fastidio..e a sentirla ancora di piu'...
> non è brutta, certo, ma non mi piace per nulla.



Ecco come NON vorrei essere!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ecco come NON vorrei essere!!!!


Noi siamo moooolto piu' belle....


----------



## Old Sgargiula (24 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e che é?



Sardo per faccia da rompicoglioni...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Sardo per faccia da rompicoglioni...



aZZura


----------



## Old Sgargiula (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> aZZura


Scusa dimenticavo che il sardo abbonda sempre 

	
	
		
		
	


	















PS: azzuredda sesi...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

La Golino col mio compaesano (che ho conosciuto di persona....:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non mi piace lui, è basso......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Scusa dimenticavo che il sardo abbonda sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mi viene addirittura il dubbio che sia aTZura...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








p.s. chini? deu? seu un arrogh'e pani


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> La Golino col mio compaesano (che ho conosciuto di persona....:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fanno cacare entrambi..


----------



## Old Holly (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> La Golino col mio compaesano (che ho conosciuto di persona....:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oltre che basso mi sa di s*****o !!!!


----------



## Old Holly (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fanno cacare entrambi..



Quand'è che ci uniamo in matrimonio???


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Quand'è che ci uniamo in matrimonio???


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Questa mi sembra una fuga.....


----------



## Old Sgargiula (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi viene addirittura il dubbio che sia aTZura...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti ho cercato e' atzura... foneticamente non quadrava... ne una z ne due... 





PS: sesi arrogu ma no ti ollu nai de itta..castia!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Questa mi sembra una fuga.....


ma no!! correvo da te!


----------



## Old Sgargiula (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fanno cacare entrambi..


Ma chi e' lui?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Infatti ho cercato e' atzura... foneticamente non quadrava... ne una z ne due...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh, in effetti....


ceeeee... itta mi bolisi offendi? disgraziara...


----------



## Old Holly (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no!! correvo da te!



Correvi da Giusy???

Mi tradisci ancora prima d'impalmarmi????


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ma chi e' lui?


quel coglione di riccardo scamarcio....sono una coppia perfetta...nel loro genre di antipatici di successo...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no!! correvo da te!


Cava, vieni dalla tua Biancaneve.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quel coglione di riccardo scamarcio....sono una coppia perfetta...nel loro genre di antipatici di successo...


vedo che hai di lui l'alta considerazione che merita


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vedo che hai di lui l'alta considerazione che merita


assolutamente...
questo invece mi fa morire.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5tx42OT7oQ


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Correvi da Giusy???
> 
> Mi tradisci ancora prima d'impalmarmi????


quella fetecchia si mette sempre in mezzo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








non avevo visto che era lei... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




da te holly, non da lei 

	
	
		
		
	


	








che poi biancaneve é l'unico personaggio di disney che mi sta sui cojones


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quella fetecchia si mette sempre in mezzo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vuoi vedere che mò la colpa è la mia?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Cresci gli amici, cresci i porci.... tsè!


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che mò la colpa è la mia?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e lamentati....un culatello, un salamino, una mortadellina...li butti via?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che mò la colpa è la mia?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Uè.... mica mi commuovi sà......


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Beh vabè.... 

Asu per te:


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che mò la colpa è la mia?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Glicine (24 Maggio 2008)

NON TOCCATEMI SCAMARCIO!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













E' vero, mi tocca ammetterlo, sarà stronzo, convinto, antipatico...è vero, ve lo devo riconoscere!!!!!!
.....però mi fa un sangue.....!!!!!!!!!
Ogni volta che ho visto i suoi film mi ingrifavo da paura.....!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> NON TOCCATEMI SCAMARCIO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
davvero Glicine?


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> NON TOCCATEMI SCAMARCIO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Di persona non è poi tanto fascinoso.... insomma, un ragazzo come tanti....


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Di persona non è poi tanto fascinoso.... insomma, un ragazzo come tanti....


 
ammemtilo..lo hai frequentato, per la gioia di glicine


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ammemtilo..lo hai frequentato, per la gioia di glicine


Abbiamo un amico in comune, Scamarcio è di una città vicina alla mia ma spesso è qui, nella mia città. Una sera ero con questo amico, l'abbiamo incontrato, me l'ha presentato ed abbiamo chiacchierato un pò.... Non mi ha particolarmente colpito....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Non è mai tardi per rimediare, proverò a ... ehm, a noleggiare qualche dvd


In L'ultimo dei Moicani era davvero ...erotico...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In L'ultimo dei Moicani era davvero ...erotico...


a me oggi non piace
ma in in the name of the father era veramente bravo
ha scaricato la donna  via sms...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Ma perché da ...chi vorremmo essere siamo arrivate...come sempre ...a ...chi ci faremmo?


----------



## Old Glicine (25 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> davvero Glicine?
















 ......... Si........
Mi fa impazzire....! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Che ci posso fare...?


----------



## Old Glicine (25 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Abbiamo un amico in comune, Scamarcio è di una città vicina alla mia ma spesso è qui, nella mia città. Una sera ero con questo amico, l'abbiamo incontrato, me l'ha presentato ed abbiamo chiacchierato un pò.... Non mi ha particolarmente colpito....


IIIIIIIIIIIHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  CHE RABBIA!!!! CHE RABBIA!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




CHE INVIDIA!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





.........ma perchè non mi chiamavi.....?????????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché da ...chi vorremmo essere siamo arrivate...come sempre ...a ...chi ci faremmo?




























perché meglio concentrarsi su pensieri positivi


----------



## Old unodinoi (25 Maggio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mi piaccio sufficientemente, vorrei solo essere un po' piu' alta.
> Francamente non ho un modello in mente.
> 
> Bacio!


Adesso non iniziare a copiare ... questa cosa l'ho detta io.
E poi si fa presto a dire più alta


----------



## Old unodinoi (25 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Di persona non è poi tanto fascinoso.... insomma, un ragazzo come tanti....


Intanto la foto non posso postarla perchè se no fareste pazzie per scoprire dove abito .......
e poi vedi ... gli attori "sembrano" fascinosi perchè li associate al lavoro che fanno ... ma loro non sono come i loro personaggi ... sono persone che si sono ritrovate al posto giusto nel momento giusto ... a parte qualche attore che è di una bravura infinita.
Il vero problema è essere fascinosi nella vita


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Comunque... anche Johnnyno bello.... al limite da Braddino mi faccio rovinare e da Johnnyno mi faccio dare il colpo (...) di grazia


 
io dall'avatar di fischio...che cacchio non mi ricordo mai come si chiama...ma in schegge di follia e in the illusionist è divino...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Yep... i_nzieme_ a Ed Norton...


ecco...non piace solo a me....thanks mrs....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Maggio 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> *Anch'io voglio essere più alta!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figurati che vi aiuterei - mi piacciono le piccine


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Maggio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io dall'avatar di fischio...che cacchio non mi ricordo mai come si chiama...ma in schegge di follia e in the illusionist è divino...



Edward Norton... anche a me piace, infatti l'avatar di fischio distrae a sufficienza  

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. lui ha fatto schegge di paura; schegge di follia è con christian slater e lui è uno di quelli che riconosco belloccio ma che non mi piace, ha qualcosa che non so, non mi fa sangue manco un pochino


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Intanto la foto non posso postarla perchè se no fareste pazzie per scoprire dove abito .......
> e poi vedi ... gli attori "sembrano" fascinosi perchè li associate al lavoro che fanno ... ma loro non sono come i loro personaggi ... sono persone che si sono ritrovate al posto giusto nel momento giusto ... a parte qualche attore che è di una bravura infinita.
> Il vero problema è essere fascinosi nella vita


Ciò che rende fascinosa una persona è lo sguardo.
Gli attori devono avere per professione uno sguardo intenso e vengono anche "aiutati" da truccatori professionisti e dalle luci..
Se sai avere uno sguardo intenso anche nella vita...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *Intanto la foto non posso postarla perchè se no fareste pazzie per scoprire dove abito* .......
> e poi vedi ... gli attori "sembrano" fascinosi perchè li associate al lavoro che fanno ... ma loro non sono come i loro personaggi ... sono persone che si sono ritrovate al posto giusto nel momento giusto ... a parte qualche attore che è di una bravura infinita.
> Il vero problema è essere fascinosi nella vita


Postala tranquillamente...all'indirizzo ci penso io... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A che servono se no gli amici??  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A parte che cat ce l'ha già di sicuro!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Postala tranquillamente...all'indirizzo ci penso io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu dici?
che culo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tu dici?
> che culo!!!!!!!!!!!!


guarda che lei ha anche il tuo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda che lei ha anche il tuo.


guarda che tutti/e possono avere la mia foto....è nel mio profilo qui nel forum e a ei non ricordo di averla mandata via mail, ma posso averlo anche fatto..
e di tutto questo chissenef...


----------



## Old unodinoi (25 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ciò che rende fascinosa una persona è lo sguardo.*
> Gli attori devono avere per professione uno sguardo intenso e vengono anche "aiutati" da truccatori professionisti e dalle luci..
> Se sai avere uno sguardo intenso anche nella vita...


Appunto!


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Appunto!


A parole siamo tutti bravi..... FOTO FOTO FOTO!


----------



## Old unodinoi (25 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Postala tranquillamente...all'indirizzo ci penso io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E chi gliela ha data? oh non facciamo scherzi!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (25 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A parole siamo tutti bravi..... FOTO FOTO FOTO!


Non reggeresti!


----------



## Old unodinoi (25 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> guarda che tutti/e possono avere la mia foto....*è nel* *mio profilo qui nel forum* e a ei non ricordo di averla mandata via mail, ma posso averlo anche fatto..
> e di tutto questo chissenef...


oh mettine una sorridente


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non reggeresti!


Al fascio di luce che emani?


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> oh mettine una sorridente


non sono assolutamente naturale in posa e non sono per niente fotogenico...non riesco a rilassarmi davanti ad un obiettivo.... e poi se devo essere sincero ai tempi era meglio non sorridessi...


----------



## Old unodinoi (25 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Al fascio di luce che emani?


Sì più o meno ...


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sì più o meno ...


Seh vabè..... ed io sono Monica Bellucci!


----------



## Old unodinoi (25 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Seh vabè..... ed io sono Monica Bellucci!


Allora dillo prima così ti trombo subito!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Maggio 2008)

un'altra che illuminava totalmente lo schermo era ingrid bergman
incredibile, una luce completa


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Allora dillo prima così ti trombo subito!


 
guarda che al minimo devi pagare l'albergo...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Maggio 2008)

> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > un'altra che illuminava totalmente lo schermo era ingrid bergman
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> guarda che al minimo devi pagare l'albergo...


uno so di per certo che mi pagherebbe l'albergo..


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un'altra che illuminava totalmente lo schermo era ingrid bergman
> incredibile, una luce completa


asu sono totalmente con te...e poi pochi hanno cavalcato la verve da commedia della Bergman...ricordo un film in età adulta (la sua, non la mia) e lei era veramente divertente...faceva la segretaria mi pare, ma non ricordo il titolo...


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> > questa è una fuori classe...
> 
> 
> sono d'accordo....classe è la parola d'ordine...


----------



## Old Holly (25 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> asu sono totalmente con te...e poi pochi hanno cavalcato la verve da commedia della Bergman...ricordo un film in età adulta (la sua, non la mia) e lei era veramente divertente...faceva la segretaria mi pare, ma non ricordo il titolo...



Forse era Fiore di cactus con Matthau...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> asu sono totalmente con te...e poi pochi hanno cavalcato la verve da commedia della Bergman...ricordo un film in età adulta (la sua, non la mia) e lei era veramente divertente...faceva la segretaria mi pare, ma non ricordo il titolo...


fiore di cactus con walter matthau
ma anche molti altri con cary grant.
uno bellissimo era indiscreto


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Forse era Fiore di cactus con Matthau...


quello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! a ma piaceva anche solo l'espressione che aveva.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  grazie


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Allora dillo prima così ti trombo subito!


Altro che albergo!
Comincia a pagarmi gli interventi di chirurgia plastica!


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fiore di cactus con walter matthau
> ma anche molti altri con cary grant.
> uno bellissimo era indiscreto


scusa ma indiscreto credi che di non averlo mai visto...ma non era una commedia sentimentale? magari mi sbaglio..io parlo proprio di commedie brillanti...


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Altro che albergo!
> Comincia a pagarmi gli interventi di chirurgia plastica!




































sto piangendo....


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> scusa ma indiscreto credi che di non averlo mai visto...ma non era una commedia sentimentale? magari mi sbaglio..io parlo proprio di commedie brillanti...


era una commedia sentimentale ma divertente
lui un impenitente scapolone che faceva finta di esser sposato per non impegnarsi troppo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era una commedia sentimentale ma divertente
> lui un impenitente scapolone che faceva finta di esser sposato per non impegnarsi troppo.


Lo sai che mi anticipi sempre ...conosci tutti i film che conosco io...


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era una commedia sentimentale ma divertente
> lui un impenitente scapolone che faceva finta di esser sposato per non impegnarsi troppo.


ok, ma la Bergman faceva una parte divertente?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok, ma la Bergman faceva una parte divertente?


Siiiiiiii quando scopre che lui non è sposato, ma fingeva per non sposarla e si infuria è esilarante...


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Siiiiiiii quando scopre che lui non è sposato, ma fingeva per non sposarla e si infuria è esilarante...


ok.... me lo sono perso allora...rimedierò....
comunque la Bergman


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo sai che mi anticipi sempre ...conosci tutti i film che conosco io...


mi sa che abbiamo gli stessi gusti in fatto di film


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Maggio 2008)

*asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> uno so di per certo che mi pagherebbe l'albergo..


 
ma a te non te ne frega..o no?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Maggio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Altro che albergo!
> Comincia a pagarmi gli interventi di chirurgia plastica!


ohhh quante palle Giusy..ma la vuoi finire di buttarti giu' cosi.....io ti ho vista in foto, e sei una ragazza mooolto carina...vuoi due calci nel sedere stasera?


----------



## Old Sgargiula (25 Maggio 2008)

Facciamo che io vorrei essere la Thatcher ai tempi d'oro...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Facciamo che io vorrei essere la Thatcher ai tempi d'oro...



di lei si può dire tutto tranne che non avesse due cojoni così.
gran fica.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma a te non te ne frega..o no?


frega una fava


----------



## Old Sgargiula (25 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> di lei si può dire tutto tranne che non avesse due cojoni così.
> gran fica.


Vero. Li mise tutti a sedere...all'aria...


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Maggio 2008)

povero Mr Tatcher!!!


----------



## Old Addos (25 Maggio 2008)

*Perchè no*

Venerdì abbiamo fatto la cena di classe per il trentennale del diploma ; c' erano anche alcuni professori ;

un compagno aveva portato due o tre foto dell' epoca ; mi è venuta in mente la canzone di Max Pezzali , credo si intitoli " La dura legge del gol " ;

in effetti ero bellissimo , peccato non rendermene conto , ostaggio com' ero dei complessi e delle paturnie dell' età ;

ecco , vorrei avere l' aspetto di allora , con la maturità ( ? ) e la consapevolezza di adesso , credo che mi divertirei un sacco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Maggio 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Venerdì abbiamo fatto la cena di classe per il trentennale del diploma ; c' erano anche alcuni professori ;
> 
> un compagno aveva portato due o tre foto dell' epoca ; mi è venuta in mente la canzone di Max Pezzali , credo si intitoli " La dura legge del gol " ;
> 
> ...


In effetti ...tornare indietro ...mi piacerei davvero molto


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Maggio 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Venerdì abbiamo fatto la cena di classe per il trentennale del diploma ; c' erano anche alcuni professori ;
> 
> un compagno aveva portato due o tre foto dell' epoca ; mi è venuta in mente la canzone di Max Pezzali , credo si intitoli " La dura legge del gol " ;
> 
> ...


Io la consapevolezza l'ho sempre avuta ... la testa alta ... lo sguardo che non si abbassa .... e poi il resto lo facevano le ragazze che mi facevano sentire un dio


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> frega una fava








  allora pagherai tu


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Maggio 2008)

*uno*



unodinoi ha detto:


> allora pagherai tu


 

non vorrei spegnere i tuoi entusiasmi..ma io ho capito che non le importa una fava di questo qui....


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Maggio 2008)

miciolidia ci conosciamo?


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Io la consapevolezza l'ho sempre avuta ... la testa alta ... lo sguardo che non si abbassa .... e poi il resto lo facevano le ragazze che mi facevano sentire un dio


se dicevi il contrario mi sarei preoccupata. sappilo.


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Maggio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se dicevi il contrario mi sarei preoccupata. sappilo.


perchè tu mi conosci ... virtualmente ma mi conosci


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non vorrei spegnere i tuoi entusiasmi..ma io ho capito che non le importa una fava di questo qui....


Io e Asu scherziamo ... tra noi non c'è stato e non ci sarà mai nulla oltre alle chiacchiere e le risate che ci siamo fatti in questi anni ... 
va meglio cosi?


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> perchè tu mi conosci ... virtualmente ma mi conosci


vero. 
volevo anche dirti che ti trovo migliorato. sei meno rompicoglioni.


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Maggio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vero.
> volevo anche dirti che ti trovo migliorato. *sei meno rompicoglioni*.


Non dirgli così che poi si incazza!


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Maggio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vero.
> volevo anche dirti che ti trovo migliorato. sei meno rompicoglioni.


 
è che ho meno tempo di prima


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non dirgli così che poi si incazza!


ha solo meno tempo di prima, ha scritto.
sono più tranquilla, adesso... 
mi preoccupava un attimo.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> è che ho meno tempo di prima


bene da un lato, peccato dall'altro.

ps: ho notato che risparmi tempo anche sul numero di smile...


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Maggio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bene da un lato, peccato dall'altro.
> 
> ps: ho notato che risparmi tempo anche sul numero di smile...


bisogna essere parsimoniosi ... badare al sodo ... ma se vuoi, un giorno, prendo una vacanza e rompo le palle come qualche tempo fa


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me fate incazzare..
> ma cazzo, la bellezza é un 'altra cosa.
> questa é scopabile
> stop
> ...









































E' vero..lei infatti non è bella..E' molto, molto di più.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Io e Asu scherziamo ... tra noi non c'è stato e non *ci sarà mai nulla *oltre alle chiacchiere e le risate che ci siamo fatti in questi anni ...
> va meglio cosi?


oh grandissimo cazzone!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma come nulla??
pensavo mi morissi dietro...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> miciolidia ci conosciamo?


 
No,perchè tu conosci me?

che domanda é?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Io e Asu scherziamo ... tra noi non c'è stato e non ci sarà mai nulla oltre alle chiacchiere e le risate che ci siamo fatti in questi anni ...
> va meglio cosi?


 
Forse mi sono espressa male uno. 

la mia osservazione non voleva essere tendenziosa.


comunque sia saluti...e stammi bene...cosi va meglio sicuramente per Me.


----------



## Old unodinoi (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh grandissimo cazzone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


visto che non me la dai è meglio dire che non la voglio  

	
	
		
		
	


	








.... detta così accontenta il tuo ego ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (27 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No,perchè tu conosci me?
> 
> che domanda é?


dire ci conosciamo è un modo delicato per dire: "ma che cazzo vuoi?"


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> visto che non me la dai è meglio dire che non la voglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


così dice il saggio


----------

